# Θεματολογία δικτύου > Περιοχές > Τι στήνεται τώρα >  #10734 Χαμόγελο του Παιδιού, Nίκαια

## papashark

Ο κόμβος αυτός του πρέπει να συνδεθεί με άλλα κτίρια του Χαμόγελου του Παιδιού (ΧτΠ) προς Βορρά Και Ανατολικά, συγκεκριμένα Περιστέρι και Καρέα. Η σύνδεση πρέπει να γίνει απευθείας και όχι μεσω AWMN για λόγους ασφάλειας (ευαίσθητα δεδομένα) και αξιοπιστίας. Η σύνδεση αυτή είναι μέρος μια γενικότερης εθελοντικής και αφιλοκερδούς προσπάθειας που γίνεται για την προσφορά βοήθειας προς το ΧτΠ. (link) 

Το παρόν thread έχει σκοπό να διευκολύνει την οργάνωση του στησίματος στον κόμβο, και για αυτό παρακαλώ τους moderators να προσπαθήσουν να το κρατήσουν καθαρό απο όχι άμεσα σχετικά και γενικά σχόλια. Για την συνολικότερη οργάνωση του project θα γίνει σχετικό thread λίαν συντόμως. 

Όλοι είναι αυπρόσδεκτοι να προσφέρουν βοήθεια σε υλικά, χέρια ή ότι άλλη αναγκη προκύψει. Προτιμότερο είναι με αυτόν τον κόμβο να ασχοληθούν όσοι μένουν κοντά του, για πρακτικούς λόγους. Αντίστοιχες εργασίες θα γίνουν και στα άλλα κτίρια του ΧτΠ (Μελίσσια, Μαρούσι, Καρέας, Νίκαια, Περιστέρι), καλύτερα να βοηθήσετε σε κάποιο απο αυτά αν είναι στην περιοχή σας.

ΣΥΛΛΟΓΗ ΥΛΙΚΩΝ[
2 Βάσεις πιάτων δαπέδου
2 Πιάτα 80 εκ
2 Feeders 5ghz
2 802.11a κάρτες (cm9, cm6 κλπ)
2 Pigtails
2 Καλώδια lmr400, βύσματα
1 Ηλεκτρολογικό κουτι mbjp
1 Μobo PIII >600Mhz μαζί με τα παρελκόμενα της (ram, cf to ide, PSU) καλό θα ήταν να είναι κάποιο μικρό Mobo ή embedded (RB532). ntrits, petzi
10 μέτρα καλώδιο ρεύματος petzi
20 μέτρα UTP petzi


ΕΡΓΑΣΙΕΣ
1) Ελεγχος για το πως ακριβώς θα τοποθετηθούν τα πιάτα
2) Τοποθέτηση πιάτων και ρούτερ
3) Τοποθέτηση καλωδίου τροφοδοσίας και Utp από ταράτσα σε πρώτο όροφο
4) Στόχευση


Περιμένω εθελοντές και χορηγούς, για περισσότερα στο meeting Πειραιά την Τετάρτη που μας έρχεται. Θέλω να ελπίζω ότι το επόμενο ΣΚ 25&26/11 θα βρισκόμαστε στην ταράτσα για να αρχίσουμε.

----------


## papashark

> Μobo PIII >800Mhz μαζί με τα παρελκόμενα της (ram, HD, PSU)


οκ αυτό το κομάτι.

----------


## petzi

10 μετρα καλώδιο ρεύματος
20 μέτρα utp καλώδιο
mb + cpu p3 (450) αν κάνει
(ξέρω είναι λίγα... θα ερευνήσω να δώ μήπως μπορώ να βρώ και άλλους εθελοντές στην παροχή εξοπλισμού)
εργασία για τη μεριά της Νίκαιας.
Θα επιστρέψω με νεότερα το απογεύμα

----------


## vmanolis

> Περιμένω εθελοντές και χορηγούς, για περισσότερα στο meeting Πειραιά την Τετάρτη που μας έρχετε. Θέλω να ελπίζω ότι το επόμενο ΣΚ 25&26/11 θα βρισκόμαστε στην ταράτσα για να αρχίσουμε.


Τουλάχιστον στο θέμα εργασίας υπολόγισε και εμένα για αρχή.
Από εξοπλισμό δεν έχω κάτι σημαντικό αφού ότι έχω το στήνω κάπου συνήθως.
Τα λέμε από κοντά λοιπόν στο meeting.

----------


## mbjp

εχω ενα κουτί hager, θέλει λίγο συμμάζεμα (παραπανίσιες τρύπες κλπ, αλλα διορθώνεται)

----------


## petzi

βρήκα και ένα feeder 5 giga handmade by vassilis3 (δωρεά του).

----------


## vmanolis

> Θέλω να ελπίζω ότι το επόμενο ΣΚ 25&26/11 θα βρισκόμαστε στην ταράτσα για να αρχίσουμε.


Κάποιο νέο;  ::

----------


## papashark

Στην περιοχή υπάρχουν μόνο 2 πιο ψηλά κτήρια, το ένα μας κόβει την οπτική επαφή με το Περιστέρι.

Θα χρειαστεί 6 μετρος ιστός με ισχυρά υποστηλώματα.

Αναζητούντε υδροσωλήνες βαρέως τύπου, ένας 1.1/2" και ένας 1.1/4", καθώς και συρματόσχοινα.

----------


## dti

Αντί για τον 6μετρο ιστό και τα ισχυρά υποστηλώματα, μήπως να κοιτάζατε αν μπορεί να συνδεθεί με κάποιον τοπικό awmn κόμβο;
O b52 είχε αναφέρει οτι στο Περιστέρι (στην αντίστοιχη ταράτσα) υπήρχαν αρκετοί ιστοί βαρέως τύπου...

----------


## papashark

> O b52 είχε αναφέρει οτι στο Περιστέρι (στην αντίστοιχη ταράτσα) υπήρχαν αρκετοί ιστοί βαρέως τύπου...


Nαι, 3".... 

Oύτε να τους κουβαλήσουμε αλλού μπορούμε εύκολα, ούτε να τους ανεβάσουμε στην ταράτσα, εκτός άμα βρούμε τσάμπα γερανό  ::

----------


## Ifaistos

Αν οι σωλήνες έχουν σπείρωμα και στις 2 πλευρές μπορούν να κοπούν στη μέση (για να γίνει η μεταφορά τους) και μετά να ενωθούν τα 2 άκρα (με το σπείρωμα) με μια μούφα.
Για περισσότερη ασφάλεια μερικές πονταρισιές στη μούφα και δεν υπάρχει θέμα

Δοκιμασμένο
(Έτσι ανέβασα τον δικό μου πάνω)

----------


## vmanolis

> Αντί για τον 6μετρο ιστό και τα ισχυρά υποστηλώματα, μήπως να κοιτάζατε αν μπορεί να συνδεθεί με κάποιον τοπικό awmn κόμβο;


Αν το κτίριο που πρόκειται να στηθεί ο ιστός είναι χαμηλό σε σχέση με τα γύρω, το θεωρώ μάταιο να προσπαθεί να συνθεδεθεί ντε και καλά με το ανάλογο κτίριο π.χ. στο Περιστέρι.
Ας κοιτάξουμε αν μπορεί να συνδεθεί έστω με κάποιο άλλο κτίριο του ΧτΠ και βλέπουμε.

----------


## papashark

> Αρχική Δημοσίευση από dti
> 
> Αντί για τον 6μετρο ιστό και τα ισχυρά υποστηλώματα, μήπως να κοιτάζατε αν μπορεί να συνδεθεί με κάποιον τοπικό awmn κόμβο;
> 
> 
> Αν το κτίριο που πρόκειται να στηθεί ο ιστός είναι χαμηλό σε σχέση με τα γύρω, το θεωρώ μάταιο να προσπαθεί να συνθεδεθεί ντε και καλά με το ανάλογο κτίριο π.χ. στο Περιστέρι.
> Ας κοιτάξουμε αν μπορεί να συνδεθεί έστω με κάποιο άλλο κτίριο του ΧτΠ και βλέπουμε.


Μπορούμε να επικεντρωθούμε για την ώρα στην σύνδεση του με το κτύριο στον Καρέα, μέχρι να βρούμε υδροσωλήνες.

----------


## vmanolis

Θα επιχειρήσουμε τελικά κάτι αυτό το ΣΚ;  ::

----------


## papashark

Οχι, κοιτάμε και τις ενναλακτικές πρώτα.

Βέβαια μιας που εκεί στην γειτονιά ο Petzi έχει ένα Mobo διαθέσιμο (αν θυμάμαι καλά), μπορείτε να αρχίσετε να ετοιμάζετε ένα ταρατσο PC ? Αν δεν βρείτε κουτί πείτε μου (έχει διαθέσει ο mbjp ένα που θέλει μάζεμα).

Αισίως έχουμε μαζέψει 72€ από το Meeting + 33€ που δώρησε ο kkop, σύνολο αισίως 105€.

Εχω και μια miniPCI που θα τσεκάρω αν παίζει καλά, από τον kinglyr.

----------


## matsulas

Πάνο γεια.
Θέλω να υπολογίζεις και εμένα σε ότι αφορά την εργασία.
Μένω πάρα πολύ κοντά 2 στενά πιο πέρα και θέλω πολύ να βοηθήσω.

----------


## papashark

Μπορεί κάποιος να κάνει ένα scan προς Αιγάλεω ?

----------


## smarag

> Μπορεί κάποιος να κάνει ένα scan προς Αιγάλεω ?


Πιο συγκεκριμένα θα πρέπει να δείτε ενα beacon με ssid HtPC_Beacon στην περιοχή Αιγάλεω με NodeID: 10999

----------


## matsulas

Θα κανω εγω ενα σκαν σημερα αν προλαβω

----------


## petzi

η "προσφορά" μου ισχύει...
απλά πρέπει να βρώ και το χρόνο. Για να στηθουν όλα πιο γρήγορα μπορώ να δανείσω wrapaki (με 2 cmΧ) προκειμένου να βγάλουμε τα links και μετά βάζουμε τον taratsorouter στη θέση του.

πρέπει λίγο να οργανωθούμε... έχετε κανονίσει ειδική συνάντηση?

----------


## smarag

Σήμερα πήγαν στο ΧτΠ στην Νίκαια "matsulas" & "vmanolis" έκαναν scan με μία stella απο οτι μου είπαν απο την χαμηλή ταράτσα και απο το ψήλο ταρατσάκι και έπιασαν το HtPC_Beacon (10999) στο Αιγάλεω με -75 db σήμα.

Παιδια θα σας ενημερώσουμε. Μόλις τελείωσουμε και τα υπόλοιπα scan για να ξεκινήσουμε το στήσιμο.

Μου είπε ο "matsulas" ότι έχει διαθέσιμο εξοπλησμο να προσφέρει για το link αυτο σε ενα πιατο.

----------


## smarag

> η "προσφορά" μου ισχύει...
> απλά πρέπει να βρώ και το χρόνο. Για να στηθουν όλα πιο γρήγορα μπορώ να δανείσω wrapaki (με 2 cmΧ) προκειμένου να βγάλουμε τα links και μετά βάζουμε τον taratsorouter στη θέση του.
> 
> πρέπει λίγο να οργανωθούμε... έχετε κανονίσει ειδική συνάντηση?


Περικλή, 

Θα οργανοσουμε και θα ενημερωθείς.

----------


## vmanolis

Το αρχείο από το scan της ταράτσας του *ΧτΠ Νικαίας* με Stella 24DB προς Αιγάλεω.  ::  
Ευχαριστούμε τον Στέλιο (*sas*) για την διάθεσή της.  ::  
Αν το Beacon από απέναντι είναι μια μικρή omni, τότε η διασύνδεσή τους είναι μάλλον δεδομένη.  ::

----------


## smarag

> Το αρχείο από το scan της ταράτσας του ΧτΠ Νικαίας με Stella 24DB προς Αιγάλεω.  
> Αν το Beacon από απέναντι είναι μια μικρή omni, τότε η διασύνδεσή τους είναι μάλλον δεδομένη.


Είναι μια ΟMNI 8 db για να μπορέσουμε όλοι να την scanαρουμε.

Μπράβο παιδιά.  ::   ::   ::

----------


## vmanolis

> Είναι μια ΟMNI 8 db για να μπορέσουμε όλοι να την scanάρουμε.


'Αρα λογικά δεν υπάρχει πρόβλημα στην επαφή των δύο ταρατσών.

----------


## smarag

> Αρχική Δημοσίευση από smarag
> 
> Είναι μια ΟMNI 8 db για να μπορέσουμε όλοι να την scanάρουμε.
> 
> 
> 'Αρα λογικά δεν υπάρχει πρόβλημα στην επαφή των δύο ταρατσών.


Ακριβώς.

Μετά τα scan θα μεταφέρουμε αυτή την OMNI από το Αιγάλεω στο Περιστέρι για να δοκιμάσουμε να σκανάρουμε από τα Μελίσσια από ένα νέο σημείο στο έδαφος που στο χάρτη φαίνεται ότι θα μας επιτρέψει να γίνει διασύνδεση με Περιστέρι.

----------


## vmanolis

> Αρχική Δημοσίευση από vmanolis
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
>  Αρχική Δημοσίευση από smarag
> 
> ...


Αν αφήναμε από μία omni σε κάθε ταράτσα ΧτΠ, θα βλέπαμε από κάθε ταράτσα ενός ΧτΠ ποια άλλα ΧτΠ βλέπουν.  ::

----------


## smarag

> Αν αφήναμε από μία omni σε κάθε ταράτσα ΧτΠ, θα βλέπαμε από κάθε ταράτσα ενός ΧτΠ ποια άλλα ΧτΠ βλέπουν.



 ::

----------


## dti

> Μετά τα scan θα μεταφέρουμε αυτή την OMNI από το Αιγάλεω στο Περιστέρι *για να δοκιμάσουμε να σκανάρουμε από τα Μελίσσια από ένα νέο σημείο στο έδαφος* που στο χάρτη φαίνεται ότι θα μας επιτρέψει να γίνει διασύνδεση με Περιστέρι.


Υπενθυμίζω, οτι στα Μελίσσια επιλέχθηκε να μην εγκατασταθεί ο 6μετρος ιστός προκειμένου να υπάρχει ασφάλεια από κεραυνούς καθώς θα ήταν το ψηλότερο σημείο σε μία αρκετά μεγάλη περιοχή...
Με δεδομένη τη βλάστηση και τις 2 πολυκατοικίες που βρίσκονται στην ευθεία προς Περιστέρι, θεωρώ εξαιρετικά απίθανο να βγει link Μελίσσια - Περιστέρι (με ασφαλείς προϋποθέσεις πάντα).

----------


## papashark

> Το αρχείο από το scan της ταράτσας του *ΧτΠ Νικαίας* με Stella 24DB προς Αιγάλεω.  
> Ευχαριστούμε τον Στέλιο (*sas*) για την διάθεσή της.  
> Αν το Beacon από απέναντι είναι μια μικρή omni, τότε η διασύνδεσή τους είναι μάλλον δεδομένη.



Πολυ καλό νέο αυτό, μπορούμε να αρχίσουμε να στήνουμε τότε στην Νίκαια.


Θα πρότεινα να βάλουμε 2 βάσεις δορυφορικών πιάτων στο επάνω ταρατσάκι, η μία θα φιλοξενήση ένα πιάτο προς Αιγάλεω, η δεύτερη προς Καρέα (αν βγει, ειδάλλως ενναλακτική awmn).

Αύριο θα ετοιμάσω με τον Smarag τον ένα router μέσα σε κουτί.

Το ΣΚ το στήνουμε, get ready  ::

----------


## smarag

> Αρχική Δημοσίευση από smarag
> 
> Μετά τα scan θα μεταφέρουμε αυτή την OMNI από το Αιγάλεω στο Περιστέρι *για να δοκιμάσουμε να σκανάρουμε από τα Μελίσσια από ένα νέο σημείο στο έδαφος* που στο χάρτη φαίνεται ότι θα μας επιτρέψει να γίνει διασύνδεση με Περιστέρι.
> 
> 
> Υπενθυμίζω, οτι στα Μελίσσια επιλέχθηκε να μην εγκατασταθεί ο 6μετρος ιστός προκειμένου να υπάρχει ασφάλεια από κεραυνούς καθώς θα ήταν το ψηλότερο σημείο σε μία αρκετά μεγάλη περιοχή...
> Με δεδομένη τη βλάστηση και τις 2 πολυκατοικίες που βρίσκονται στην ευθεία προς Περιστέρι, θεωρώ εξαιρετικά απίθανο να βγει link Μελίσσια - Περιστέρι (με ασφαλείς προϋποθέσεις πάντα).


Το Σημείο που έχει επιλεχτεί δεν είναι δίπλα στο σπίτι αλλά σε ένα κτήριο επίσης του ΧτΠ το οποίο μελλοντικά θα γίνει γραφεία και έχει οπτική επαφή καλύτερη από το σπίτι δυστυχώς όμως δεν το ξέραμε από την αρχή αυτό, το μάθαμε αργότερα.

----------


## nikpanGR

ΕΝΗΜΕΡΩΣΗ

Για τους υπολογιστές από τον ΟΔΔΥ μίλησα με τον κύριο Μπελώνη και κανονίσαμε να κάνουμε προσπάθεια να τους πάρει ο Δήμος Νικαίας σαν Δημόσιος φορέας και να τους παραχωρήσει στο χαμόγελο του παιδιού σαν κίνηση καλής θέλησης για το καλό του συλλόγου.'Εχουμε ήδη μιλήσει με την Γραμματέα του Δημάρχου Νικαίας και περιμένουμε απάντηση γιά την αποδοχή ή οχι της πρότασης μας........Περιμένουμε.........

----------


## matsulas

ok παιδια και εγω μεσα ειμαι ο,τι χρειαστει το ΧτΠ στην νικαια μπορω να το αναλαβω.
Το 80cm κατοπτρο μπορω να το φερω οποτε θελετε και να βοηθησω σε ο,τι χρειαστει.
Πανο υπαρχει ηδη στερεωμενος ενας αλουμινενιος ιστος επανω στην ταρατσα του ΧτΠ που νομιζω οτι ειναι πολυ εξυπηρετικος τουλαχιστον για την στηριξη του ενος κατοπτρου οποτε μαλλον θα χρειαστουμε αλλον εναν μονο.
ευχαριστω περιμενω νεα σας!!!!

----------


## smarag

> Πανο υπαρχει ηδη στερεωμενος ενας αλουμινενιος ιστος επανω στην ταρατσα του ΧτΠ που νομιζω οτι ειναι πολυ εξυπηρετικος τουλαχιστον για την στηριξη του ενος κατοπτρου οποτε μαλλον θα χρειαστουμε αλλον εναν μονο.
> ευχαριστω περιμενω νεα σας!!!!


Δέν ξέρω αν μπορούμε να δουλέψουμε σε αυτόν τον έχουμε δεί και το λέω αυτό γιατι εκεί είχαν μια άλλη κεραία για το ραδιοδίκτυο τους και δεν ξέρω αν τον χρείαζονται τον ιστό αυτό αλλα θα το ρωτήσω και θα σας πώ.

----------


## smarag

> Πανο υπαρχει ηδη στερεωμενος ενας αλουμινενιος ιστος επανω στην ταρατσα του ΧτΠ που νομιζω οτι ειναι πολυ εξυπηρετικος τουλαχιστον για την στηριξη του ενος κατοπτρου οποτε μαλλον θα χρειαστουμε αλλον εναν μονο.


Ρώτησα και έμαθα οτι μπορούμε να τον χρησιμοποιήσουμε ελεύθερα τον ιστό.

----------


## matsulas

Ρώτησα και έμαθα ότι μπορούμε να τον χρησιμοποιήσουμε ελεύθερα τον ιστό.[/quote]
Πάρα πολύ ωραία!!!
Πότε ξεκινάμε το στήσιμο?

----------


## smarag

> Πάρα πολύ ωραία!!!
> Πότε ξεκινάμε το στήσιμο?


Έχω όλα τα κουτιά για όλα τα σπίτια θα τα τρυπήσουμε με τον Πάνο και θα βάλουμε μέσα τα motherboard που έχει ο Πάνος και μετά θα κανονίσουμε να πάμε πιστεύω πως το ΣΚ θα στήνουμε.

----------


## papashark

> Αρχική Δημοσίευση από matsulas
> 
> Πάρα πολύ ωραία!!!
> Πότε ξεκινάμε το στήσιμο?
> 
> 
> Έχω όλα τα κουτιά για όλα τα σπίτια θα τα τρυπήσουμε με τον Πάνο και θα βάλουμε μέσα τα motherboard που έχει ο Πάνος και μετά θα κανονίσουμε να πάμε πιστεύω πως το ΣΚ θα στήνουμε.


Εχω 2 Mobo/cpu/hdd/ram δωρεά του ntrits, και κάτι άλλα κομμάτια από τον Nikpan, καθώς και μια CM9 του kinglyr

----------


## papashark

Nα κανονίσουμε εξόρμηση για να αρχίσουμε να στήνουμε ?

Την Κυριακή σε κάποια στιγμή ?  :: 

Το do :
1) Θα μπει μία ή 2 χαμηλές βάσεις δορυφορικών πιάτων, 1 ή 2 πιάτα, 
2) Τοποθέτηση Router στον τοίχο
3) Τροφοδοσία Ρεύματος του router
4) Καλώδιο UTP από ταράτσα σε Ημιόροφο για να συνδεθεί το δίκτυο.


Κοινώς τα εργαλεία είναι κυρίως τρυπάνια και βλάξ&στόκος, βίδες, ούπα, καλώδια  :: 

Τον router θα κοιτάξω το Σάββατο το απόγευμα να τον ετοιμάσουμε με τον Σταύρο στο εργαστήριο του, άμα θέλει κανένας να έρθει για παρέα, κερνάμε τον καφέ  ::

----------


## vmanolis

Για το Σαββάτο το απόγευμα θα έχω... επισκέψεις στο σπίτι.  ::  
Για την Κυριακή μέσα για το στήσιμο. Πιθανή ώρα έναρξης εργασιών;  ::

----------


## smarag

> Για το Σαββάτο το απόγευμα θα έχω... επισκέψεις στο σπίτι.  
> Για την Κυριακή μέσα για το στήσιμο. Πιθανή ώρα έναρξης εργασιών;


Οκ σε περιμένουμε την Κυριακή.

----------


## vmanolis

> Πιθανή ώρα έναρξης εργασιών;





> Οκ σε περιμένουμε την Κυριακή.


Δηλαδή για πότε το βλέπετε ;  ::   ::   ::   ::   ::

----------


## papashark

Μεσημεροαπόγευμα Κυριακής ?

Να προλάβω να ετοιμάσω με τον Σταύρο κανα κουτί ?

----------


## vmanolis

> Μεσημεροαπόγευμα Κυριακής ?


Να πούμε δηλαδή για παράδειγμα στις 15:00 ;

----------


## smarag

Νομίζω ότι είναι μια χαρά  ::

----------


## vmanolis

Αύριο 15:00 λοιπόν ραντεβού στο ΧτΠ στη Νίκαια.  ::

----------


## smarag

> Αύριο 15:00 λοιπόν ραντεβού στο ΧτΠ στη Νίκαια.


Την Κυριακή 17/12/2006

----------


## matsulas

παιδια ειμαι κι εγω εδω.
[εχασα επεισοδια μου φαινεται!!!]
το φιξαρουμε για την κυριακη στις 15.00 οκ?
να εχω και το κατοπτρο μαζι μου?

----------


## smarag

> παιδια ειμαι κι εγω εδω.
> [εχασα επεισοδια μου φαινεται!!!]
> το φιξαρουμε για την κυριακη στις 15.00 οκ?
> να εχω και το κατοπτρο μαζι μου?


O.K.ay

----------


## nikpanGR

Έχω καλα νέα,μίλησα με τον Δήμαρχο Νικαίας και δεν έχει καμμία αντίρηση να κάνει το χαρτί στον οδδυ και να ζητά τα 15 pc τα οποία με την σειρά του θα παραχωρήσει στο Χαμόγελο.Θα στείλει το φαξ την Δευτέρα πρωί,και το θέμα θα περάσει απο ΔΣ την Τετάρτη θα εγκριθεί και μετά πάμε να πάρουμε τα pc με εξουσιοδότηση πού έχω κανονίσει να μας δώσει ο Δήμαρχος από τις αποθήκες του ΟΔΔΥ στην Μαγουλέζα(Ν.Λιόσια),με δικό μας μέσο.Αν θέλετε επειδή στο δικό μου αυτοκίνητο δεν χωράνε όλα κάθε προσφορά για την μεταφορά δεκτή...  ::   ::   ::   ::   ::   ::

----------


## vmanolis

> ... επειδή στο δικό μου αυτοκίνητο δεν χωράνε όλα κάθε προσφορά για την μεταφορά δεκτή...


Μάλλον ένα φορτηγάκι χρειαζόμαστε ή μερικά ΙΧ (σιγά μην χωρέσουν σε δύο μόνο ΙΧ).  ::

----------


## eLeCtRoNiOs

Πότε θα γίνει η παραλαβή? Έχω ένα τζιπ που άμα ρίξω τα καθίσματα χωράει πολύ πράμα. Αν με βολεύει η ώρα της παραλαβής count me in.

----------


## smarag

Σήμερα έγινε εγκατάσταση και ρύθμιση στην Νίκαια.
Παραθέτω μερικές φώτο απο την εγκατάσταση.

Εκεί είμαστε εγώ , papashark , matsulas , vmanolis , kinglyr.

----------


## smarag

και συνέχεια...

----------


## kinglyr

Και άλλη μια.... επι το έργον matsoulas - papashark...  ::

----------


## acoul

μια ψυχή μου θυμίζει τον captain kirk στο πιο άγριο look του ... photon torpedoes σε κάθε εμπόδιο για τα λινκ !!

----------


## nikpanGR

ναι τα καταφέραμε!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!Την τετάρτη περνάει απο ΔΣ του ΟΔΔΥ και πάμε να τα πάρουμε την άλλη εβδομάδα....  ::   ::   ::   ::

----------


## smarag

> ναι τα καταφέραμε!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!Την τετάρτη περνάει απο ΔΣ του ΟΔΔΥ και πάμε να τα πάρουμε την άλλη εβδομάδα....


Νίκο,

Το έγγραφο λέει για 10 Η/Υ ? Τελικά 10 ή 15 είναι ?

----------


## vmanolis

Μόνο αυτές ήταν Σταύρο;  ::  
Δεν νομίζω...  ::  
Για να βλέπω και τις υπόλοιπες σιγά-σιγά.

----------


## smarag

Οκ. Θα τις κάνω ενα zip όλες μαζί γιατι είναι 80 photos  ::

----------


## vmanolis

> Οκ. Θα τις κάνω ενα zip όλες μαζί γιατι είναι 80 photos


Αν σε δυσκολεύουν, βάλτες σε κάποιον ftp server να τα πάρουμε πιο εύκολα.  ::

----------


## nikpanGR

> Αρχική Δημοσίευση από nikpanGR
> 
> ναι τα καταφέραμε!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!Την τετάρτη περνάει απο ΔΣ του ΟΔΔΥ και πάμε να τα πάρουμε την άλλη εβδομάδα....    
> 
> 
> Νίκο,
> 
> Το έγγραφο λέει για 10 Η/Υ ? Τελικά 10 ή 15 είναι ?


10 μας εγκρίνανε.Μας κακοπέφτει?Ας κάνει έγγραφο και άλλος δήμος και θα το κανονίσω(όσο μπορώ)....  ::   ::   ::

----------


## smarag

> 10 μας εγκρίνανε.Μας κακοπέφτει?Ας κάνει έγγραφο και άλλος δήμος και θα το κανονίσω(όσο μπορώ)....


Οχι βέβαια μια χαρα είναι τέλεια ΜΠΡΑΒΟ Νίκο, απλα το είπα μήπως ήταν λάθος.

----------


## dimitriss

μπορεί κάποιος να πει στο Σπύρο από το χαμόγελο να μου στείλει το email που έχουμε πει για να μπορέσω να ζητήσω και εγώ από την εταιρία μου να παραχωρήσει όσους Η/Υ δε χρειάζεται. Το mail μου το έχει από το Στέλιο  ::

----------


## smarag

> μπορεί κάποιος να πει στο Σπύρο από το χαμόγελο να μου στείλει το email που έχουμε πει για να μπορέσω να ζητήσω και εγώ από την εταιρία μου να παραχωρήσει όσους Η/Υ δε χρειάζεται. Το mail μου το έχει από το Στέλιο


Οκ θα τον ενημερώσω αύριο το πρωί ...

----------


## matsulas

Πολύ καλημέρα σε όλους.
Τώρα το πρωί είδα τον Σπύρο, μου είπε ότι όλο το βράδυ φτιάχνανε ένα λεωφορείο της ΕΘΕΛ που θα βγει στους δρόμους από σήμερα.
Ένα μεγάλο μπράβο σε όλους όσους βοήθησαν για να γίνει αυτό.
Επίσης μου είπε ότι άλλαξε η συχνότητα και τώρα πλέον υπάρχει επικοινωνία
Νίκαιας-Περιστερίου? Ή κάνω λάθος?
Τα λέμε....................

----------


## smarag

> Πολύ καλημέρα σε όλους.
> Τώρα το πρωί είδα τον Σπύρο, μου είπε ότι όλο το βράδυ φτιάχνανε ένα λεωφορείο της ΕΘΕΛ που θα βγει στους δρόμους από σήμερα.
> Ένα μεγάλο μπράβο σε όλους όσους βοήθησαν για να γίνει αυτό.
> Επίσης μου είπε ότι άλλαξε η συχνότητα και τώρα πλέον υπάρχει επικοινωνία
> Νίκαιας-Περιστερίου? Ή κάνω λάθος?
> Τα λέμε....................


Νίκαια - Αιγάλεώ 

Παίζει το link προσωρινά στους 2.4 Ghz.

----------


## nikpanGR

ok πέρασε από το ΔΣ του ΟΔΔΥ και εγκρίθηκε,αλλά λόγω εορτών μάλλον πάμε για παραλαβή ....του χρόνου,θα το πολεμήσω μπας και τα πάρουμε μεταξύ Χριστουγέννων και Πρωτοχρονιάς δεν υπόσχομαι όμως,λόγω αδειών στο Δημόσιο κ.τ.λ,θα προσπαθήσω με όλες μου τις δυνάμεις όμως...το ξέρετε...Φιλιά

----------


## smarag

> ok πέρασε από το ΔΣ του ΟΔΔΥ και εγκρίθηκε,αλλά λόγω εορτών μάλλον πάμε για παραλαβή ....του χρόνου,θα το πολεμήσω μπας και τα πάρουμε μεταξύ Χριστουγέννων και Πρωτοχρονιάς δεν υπόσχομαι όμως,λόγω αδειών στο Δημόσιο κ.τ.λ,θα προσπαθήσω με όλες μου τις δυνάμεις όμως...το ξέρετε...Φιλιά


Τι έγινε τελικά με τα PC τα στείλατε ?

----------


## smarag

Η Γίορτές τελείωσαν καιρός να τελέιωσουμε και τα LINK για το ΧτΠ.  ::

----------


## nikpanGR

> Αρχική Δημοσίευση από nikpanGR
> 
> ok πέρασε από το ΔΣ του ΟΔΔΥ και εγκρίθηκε,αλλά λόγω εορτών μάλλον πάμε για παραλαβή ....του χρόνου,θα το πολεμήσω μπας και τα πάρουμε μεταξύ Χριστουγέννων και Πρωτοχρονιάς δεν υπόσχομαι όμως,λόγω αδειών στο Δημόσιο κ.τ.λ,θα προσπαθήσω με όλες μου τις δυνάμεις όμως...το ξέρετε...Φιλιά
> 
> 
> Τι έγινε τελικά με τα PC τα στείλατε ?


Tέλος Ιανουαρίου θα είναι στο Χαμόγελο,έτοιμα και στημένα....

----------


## vmanolis

> Η Γίορτές τελείωσαν καιρός να τελέιωσουμε και τα LINK για το ΧτΠ.


Δώσε εντολές.  ::

----------


## smarag

Πάρα πολύ σύντομα θα γίνει και αυτό...

----------


## nikpanGR

Το χαρτί γιά την παραλαβή των 10 pc ΕΙΝΑΙ ΣΤΑ ΧΕΡΙΑ ΜΟΥ...(το κάναμε σαν Δωρεά από τον Δήμο Νικαίας).Μίλησα και με τον Σπύρο απο το χαμόγελο και Θα πάμε μέσα στην εβδομάδα να τα διαλέξουμε και να τα πάρουμε.Επιτέλους το μικρό βηματάκι προσφοράς έγινε πραγματικότητα,μόνο με μερικά τηλεφωνήματα και πολύ ενδιαφέρον.Δεν είναι δύσκολο να γίνει και γιά άλλους φορείς,ενδιαφέρον χρειάζεται μόνο και λίγος χρόνος για τα τηλεφωνήματα...ΟΕΟ....

----------


## smarag

Μπράβο Νίκο.

----------


## dimitriss

> Αρχική Δημοσίευση από dimitriss
> 
> μπορεί κάποιος να πει στο Σπύρο από το χαμόγελο να μου στείλει το email που έχουμε πει για να μπορέσω να ζητήσω και εγώ από την εταιρία μου να παραχωρήσει όσους Η/Υ δε χρειάζεται. Το mail μου το έχει από το Στέλιο 
> 
> 
> Οκ θα τον ενημερώσω αύριο το πρωί ...


δεν μου έστειλε κανεις το email που ειχαμε πει. Να το ξεχάσω? να μην το ξανααναφέρω στην εταιρία?  ::

----------


## smarag

Έχεις PM.

----------


## nikpanGR

Η ΔΙΑΤΑΚΤΙΚΗ ΓΙΑ ΤΗΝ ΠΑΡΑΛΑΒΗ ΤΩΝ PC ΑΠΟ ΤΟΝ ΟΔΔΥ ΕΙΝΑΙ ΣΤΑ ΧΕΡΙΑ ΜΟΥ(DEITE SYNHMMENA).ΠΕΡΙΜΕΝΩ ΑΠΟ ΤΙΝ ΣΠΥΡΟ ΑΠΟ ΤΟ ΧΑΜΟΓΕΛΟ ΤΟΥ ΠΑΙΔΙΟΥ ΝΑ ΕΠΙΚΟΙΝΩΝΗΣΕΙ ΜΕ ΤΟΝ ΔΗΜΟ ΝΙΚΑΙΑΣ ΝΑ ΠΑΡΟΥΜΕ ΤΗΝ ΕΞΟΥΣΙΟΔΟΤΗΣΗ ΓΙΑ ΝΑ ΠΑΜΕ ΝΑ ΔΙΑΛΕΞΟΥΜΕ ΚΑΙ ΝΑ ΠΑΡΟΥΜΕ TA PC

----------


## nikpanGR

To χαρτί από τον Δήμο Νικαίας είναι στα χέρια των ανθρώπων του Χαμόγελου του παιδιού στην Νίκαια.Την Τετάρτη θα πάμε να παραλάβουμε τα pc.
Aίσιο τέλος σε μία κίνηση πού δεν κόστισε τίποτε άλλο εκτος από λίγο χρόνο και μερικά τηλεφωνήματα.Να γίνει παράδειγμα γιά όλους μας,ότι με λίγο ενδιαφέρον μπορούν να γίνουν πολλά ενδιαφέροντα και χρήσιμα πράγματα.

----------


## dti

Μπράβο Νίκο, πάντα τέτοια!  ::

----------


## nikpanGR

> Μπράβο Νίκο, πάντα τέτοια!


;Oτι έγινε οφείλεται σε πολλά παιδιά του Πειραιά και όχι μόνο σ εμένα.Μπράβο σε όλους λοιπόν...

----------


## papashark

Αύριο 11:00 με 12:00 στο Αιγάλεω όποιος μπορεί να βάλει ένα χεράκι ?

(κανα 3ωρο θα φάμε)

----------


## nikpanGR

12 pc zenith celeron παρεδώθησαν απο τον ΟΔΔΥ στο Χαμόγελο του παιδιού στη Νίκαια,σήμερα το πρωί.Χρειάζονται software στησιμο και είναι οκ.ΚΑΛΟΡΙΖΙΚΑ ΠΑΙΔΙΑ.....Kαι εις άλλα με υγεία.....

----------


## smarag

> 12 pc zenith celeron παρεδώθησαν απο τον ΟΔΔΥ στο Χαμόγελο του παιδιού στη Νίκαια,σήμερα το πρωί.Χρειάζονται software στησιμο και είναι οκ.ΚΑΛΟΡΙΖΙΚΑ ΠΑΙΔΙΑ.....Kαι εις άλλα με υγεία.....


Μπραβο Νίκο.

----------

